# SPONSORS?



## Rowy (2/8/13)

Where are the sponsors at the top of the page? Did I miss something?


----------



## slcmorro (2/8/13)

:blink:


----------



## slash22000 (2/8/13)

*LET THE CONSPIRACY THEORIES COMMENCE*


----------



## Northside Novice (2/8/13)

when I refresh the page I get outlines of the boxes but then they disappear, could this be the return of the JD ?


----------



## slcmorro (2/8/13)

h34r: wasn't me...


----------



## thedragon (2/8/13)

Me too.. Just checked, my profile is still set to show sponsor ads (can be turned off). But the sponsor ads are gone. 

TBH, I don't mind seeing the Grain & Grape or CraftBrewer ads. 

it's the "get a uni degree today" and "how to slim you wallet" ads that piss me off.


----------



## Florian (2/8/13)

All banned, Rowy.


----------



## pk.sax (2/8/13)

NickJD has plans to launch a rival site and has taken the sponsors with him.

There will also be a side sponsorship by BigW.


----------



## Rowy (2/8/13)

Florian said:


> All banned, Rowy.


Bullshit Flo are you pulling my dick!


----------



## benno1973 (2/8/13)

northside novice said:


> when I refresh the page I get outlines of the boxes but then they disappear, could this be the return of the JD ?


Completely :icon_offtopic: - that's the creepiest avatar I've seen in a while NN....


----------



## bum (2/8/13)

practicalfool said:


> NickJD has plans to launch a rival site and has taken the sponsors with him.


Yeah, Nick loved retailers.

And vice versa.


----------



## tavas (2/8/13)

bum said:


> Yeah, Nick loved retailers.And vice versa.


haven't seen MHB on here for a while...

Nick = MHB?

Now that WOULD be a conspiracy


----------



## slash22000 (2/8/13)

bum said:


> Yeah, Nick loved retailers.
> 
> And vice versa.


Don't you know they're withholding stock to artificially inflate prices? Wake up sheeple! h34r:


----------



## thedragon (2/8/13)

Kaiser Soze said:


> Completely :icon_offtopic: - that's the creepiest avatar I've seen in a while NN....


Treefiddy has the weirdest avitar. Looking at it makes me feel dizzy.


----------



## verysupple (2/8/13)

thedragon said:


> it's the "get a uni degree today" and "how to slim you wallet" ads that piss me off.


Agreed


----------



## bum (2/8/13)

Never seen one.

Learn to use a computer.


----------



## Rowy (2/8/13)

bum said:


> Never seen one.Learn to use a computer.


Well **** me bum you just must be special.........


----------



## Black Devil Dog (2/8/13)

Rowy said:


> Well **** me bum ..........


Pass.


----------



## bum (2/8/13)

There's nothing special about it. It is something that has been mentioned here AD NAUSEUM by many.

Perhaps the special ones are those who still don't get it?


----------



## Cocko (2/8/13)

Rowy said:


> Bullshit Flo, you pulling my dick!


Please keep this kind of stuff private..

I feel a little sick reading it.


----------



## thedragon (2/8/13)

bum said:


> Never seen one.Learn to use a computer.


I have an ad blocker on my PC, and it works. 

but when on the iPad, like when on the tram, or in the smallest room in the house, there's no ad blocker equivalent that I'm aware of.


----------



## bum (2/8/13)

thedragon said:


> I have an ad blocker on my PC, and it works.
> 
> but when on the iPad, like when on the tram, or in the smallest room in the house, there's no ad blocker equivalent that I'm aware of.


Here's a tip - put that stupid thing in the bin.

Here's another tip - use the mobile version on mobile devices. No ads.

(Also, there are other browsers you can get for iOS that allow ad blocking. Never used one because I don't buy things that don't let me use them as I wish.)

[EDIT: torpor]


----------



## Rowy (2/8/13)

bum said:


> There's nothing special about it. It is something that has been mentioned here AD NAUSEUM by many.Perhaps the special ones are those who still don't get it?





Cocko said:


> Please keep this kind of stuff private..
> 
> I feel a little sick reading it.


Ever heard of a bloke called Silo Ted you blokes?


----------



## Feldon (2/8/13)

Ads disappear on the same day Edward Snowdon leaves Moscow airport. Coincidence? I don't think so.


----------



## bum (2/8/13)

Feldon said:


> Ads disappear on the same day Edward Snowdon leaves Moscow airport. Coincidence? I don't think so.


Thanks, Obama!!!


----------



## bum (2/8/13)

Rowy said:


> Ever heard of a bloke called Silo Ted you blokes?


Ever heard of making sense, you drunk ****?


----------



## Cocko (2/8/13)

Rowy said:


> Ever heard of a bloke called Silo Ted you blokes?


No.

He sounds like he would be rad though..

Does he wear shoes?


----------



## Rowy (2/8/13)

bum said:


> Ever heard of making sense, you drunk ****?


Thats a little out of place little man.


----------



## bum (2/8/13)

As was the comment I was referring to.

Hence my own comment.

But seriously, adblock plus. So easy.


----------



## Rowy (2/8/13)

bum said:


> As was the comment I was referring to.Hence my own comment.But seriously, adblock plus. So easy.


Hence your are a pompous cocksucker and full of shit.


----------



## Cocko (2/8/13)

shoes? Does he wear them?

Lets be above the brow...


----------



## bum (3/8/13)

Rowy said:


> Hence you're are a pompous cocksucker and full of shit.


That's a little out of place, little man.


----------



## Camo6 (3/8/13)

Whats the reference to silo ted though? He was a shit stirrer and somewhat anal but whats that got to do with bum?


----------



## bum (3/8/13)

I lolled.

But to be fair, ST wasn't anal.

Unless the axiom "you are what you eat" is true, of course.


----------



## Cocko (3/8/13)

ST was one of the greats...

Bum is legend.

Rowy is confused and maybe a little drunk? But a rad man.

*Rad is cool if you know how to sling it.


----------



## Northside Novice (3/8/13)

Did you start without me again mr o ?


----------



## Camo6 (3/8/13)

Who would be drunk on a beer forum at midnight? Ffs.
I remember ST back when I was lurking. He had it in for a couple of people IIRC.


----------



## bum (3/8/13)

Camo6 said:


> I remember ST back when I was lurking. He had it in for a couple of people IIRC.


That is SCANDALOUS.


----------



## bum (3/8/13)

Lucky that thread about editing your own posts got locked, hey?


----------



## Northside Novice (3/8/13)

Yes . Quite ironic that mr jd seems to have even more influence now than he ever did .


----------



## Feldon (3/8/13)

...


----------



## Northside Novice (3/8/13)

nick is looking young for his age
noice shirt though


----------



## Cocko (3/8/13)

Thats Nev?

I am pretty sue that is Nev,, For real.


----------



## Northside Novice (3/8/13)

So homebrew down under or whatever its called has abductees ?


----------



## Northside Novice (3/8/13)

Nah man the other forum where every one , mainly Bribie g , went too when ahb got sold out . Think they were just pist cause Dane took the money and run =]


----------



## Cocko (3/8/13)

Oh, is that what happen...

Oh, my bad.


----------



## Cocko (3/8/13)

TP is there.. my life is complete!


----------



## Northside Novice (3/8/13)

tp is like that dude from django, cept he isn't quite as good a shot , but he got a shit load of amo


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (3/8/13)

Cocko said:


> Thats Nev?
> 
> I am pretty sue that is Nev,, For real.


Oh please, I am a bit more mature and buffed, and I didn't wear glasses at that age.
Nev


----------



## thedragon (3/8/13)

Cocko said:


> TP is there.. my life is complete!


Where is there?


----------



## bum (3/8/13)

http://www.homebrewdownunder.com


----------



## Feldon (3/8/13)

northside novice said:


> nick is looking young for his age
> noice shirt though


The bloke in the photo is Edward Snowden.

Julian told me so.


----------



## thedragon (3/8/13)

bum said:


> http://www.homebrewdownunder.com


It's a shame that they've gone.


----------



## thedragon (3/8/13)

So back on topic...

Two of the four sponsors are back. And error, or have the other two pulled the pin?


----------



## Clutch (3/8/13)

Will discussing another forum get you banned?


----------



## Feldon (3/8/13)

thedragon said:


> So back on topic...
> 
> Two of the four sponsors are back. And error, or have the other two pulled the pin?


Back off topic...

Ask Putin.


----------



## thedragon (3/8/13)

He doesn't know


----------



## Cocko (3/8/13)

Clutch said:


> Will discussing another forum get you banned?



Not sure.


----------



## Rowy (3/8/13)

Clutch said:


> Will discussing another forum get you banned?


Hey Clutch was that you at Ross' this morning?


----------



## Clutch (3/8/13)

Rowy said:


> Hey Clutch was that you at Ross' this morning?


Yup.

Think I'll save time and get the government to just direct my wages straight to Craftbrewer.


----------



## Rowy (3/8/13)

Ha! I'll teach you how to write legislation some time if you give me a crack on that Sabco! How good was that choc stout?


----------



## Clutch (3/8/13)

Deal.

And it was a cracker!


----------



## Rowy (3/8/13)

I'm going with 200gms of cocoa tomorrow in 23l. I bet I get nowhere near that chocolate flavour!


----------



## Camo6 (3/8/13)

Cocko said:


> Not sure.


Whoa. Lot of familiar names there. Now I feel like a post grabbing peanut. Still not sure what all the fuss is about. This site has been fairly heavily moderated well before the change of ownership. Reckon I fell for the porkspin trap at least a half dozen times. Unwittingly of course. -_-
Anyways, I'm off to enjoy some Vegemite on toast. I love Vegemite.


----------



## Clutch (3/8/13)

That's made my to do list.

We should get QGov to sponsor the forum. Promote responsible drinking and all that.


----------



## AHB_Admin (3/8/13)

Will mentioning another forum get you banned? Well if I did that I would never hear the end of it, so no, but please don't. I'm not going into your homes and telling people how much you suck and where else they could go. 

That being said I've said many times the code is under review, and we're having to move and change things to determine the issues. 

We have a good lead on the recipes, but wiki is still broke and I'm having to find a developer for that alone as the one I contacted is to busy right now to help.


----------



## bum (3/8/13)

Camo6 said:


> This site has been fairly heavily moderated well before the change of ownership.


To be entirely fair, this is not the case. Neither before nor after.

The issue is quality not quantity.


----------



## bum (3/8/13)

austin said:


> Will mentioning another forum get you banned? Well if I did that I would never hear the end of it, so no, but please don't. I'm not going into your homes and telling people how much you suck and where else they could go.


Really? We're supposed to pretend that the rest of the internet doesn't exist? Especially the bits of it that are relevant to the one thing we have in common?


----------



## dougsbrew (3/8/13)

Camo6 said:


> Whoa. Lot of familiar names there. Now I feel like a post grabbing peanut. Still not sure what all the fuss is about. This site has been fairly heavily moderated well before the change of ownership. Reckon I fell for the porkspin trap at least a half dozen times. Unwittingly of course. -_-
> Anyways, I'm off to enjoy some Vegemite on toast. I love Vegemite.


And throw yourself I nice ring of golden circle pineapple on top of that.


----------



## Yob (3/8/13)

Discussion of other forums is not permitted? Didn't see that in the update / clarification of rulez..

We still have freedom of speech do we not? This may be a 'house' with a new landlord, but we are still the tenants yeah?

Is it ok to mention HBT but not other Australian ones? ... I'm confused.


----------



## bum (3/8/13)

Yob said:


> Is it ok to mention HBT but not other Australian ones? ... I'm confused.


That would be entirely consistent with his...request(?).


----------



## Yob (3/8/13)

Freedom of speech? It's silly to think we don't know of these other unmentionables but we choose to be here, in that, nothing changes.

Being told we can't discuss other places is silly, confronting and generally uncool.. 

Be strong and confident and the cows will come home, try and enforce something (restrictive) without need and there will be mutiny.

Just my point of View of course and may not be worth the nickel it's stamped on.


----------



## slash22000 (3/8/13)

Man AHB really loves conspiracy theories. There's a new one every day. US takeover conspiracy, a-certain-banned-user conspiracy, sponsorship banners disappearing conspiracy, now "discussing other forums" conspiracy ... Bloke just said it would be nice if you didn't go on about how great other forums are compared to AHB, on AHB. Seems like a pretty reasonable request to me. Of course if people started being banned for talking about other forums, that would be a different story.


----------



## bum (3/8/13)

Yeah, I don't understand the word "conspiracy" (or "theory" for that matter) either.


----------



## Rowy (3/8/13)

Yob said:


> Freedom of speech? It's silly to think we don't know of these other unmentionables but we choose to be here, in that, nothing changes.
> Being told we can't discuss other places is silly, confronting and generally uncool..
> Be strong and confident and the cows will come home, try and enforce something (restrictive) without need and there will be mutiny.
> Just my point of View of course and may not be worth the nickel it's stamped on.


Australians are funny about this sort of stuff............very funny about it in fact........I'm a supporter but no one will restrict me talking about what I want to. If it's lawful I will talk about it..........First time i've felt uncomfortable here and I count the million times I've been told to get rooted in that!


----------



## Cocko (3/8/13)

Rowy said:


> Australians are funny about this sort of stuff............very funny about it in fact........I'm a supporter but no one will restrict me talking about what I want to. If it's lawful I will talk about it..........First time i've felt uncomfortable here and I count the million times I've been told to get rooted in that!


So bail to another site is the only option is it?


----------



## bum (3/8/13)

Cocko said:


> another site


What's one of those?


----------



## dougsbrew (3/8/13)

Objection your honour, he is leading the witness!


----------



## Cocko (3/8/13)

I wish I had the internet.


----------



## Yob (3/8/13)

There can be only one


----------



## dougsbrew (3/8/13)

Yob said:


> There can be only one


----------



## Camo6 (3/8/13)

bum said:


> To be entirely fair, this is not the case. Neither before nor after.
> 
> The issue is quality not quantity.


Yeah. Poor choice of words. Fairly moderated was enough, well from my perspective anyway.


----------



## AHB_Admin (7/8/13)

bum said:


> Really? We're supposed to pretend that the rest of the internet doesn't exist? Especially the bits of it that are relevant to the one thing we have in common?


Yes please.


----------



## Rowy (7/8/13)

austin said:


> Yes please.


Be careful here Austin.........or study Australians more closely......just my 2c............


----------



## DU99 (7/8/13)

Amazing we haven't banned ebay and website deals thread sites..or you talking about other brew sites..as pauline hanson would say
"please explain" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUlu-HlDzgA


----------



## slash22000 (7/8/13)

Man, Austin, you really should have just let this one lie.


----------



## breakbeer (7/8/13)

I've been a member, moderator & admin for a couple of forums & it has ALWAYS been the case that you don't discuss other forums that are related to the same topic

It was never harshly enforced, but most people just saw it as 'good manners'


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (7/8/13)

Good manners and beer, uummm, not likely to happen.
Nev


----------



## bradsbrew (7/8/13)

austin said:


> Will mentioning another forum get you banned? Well if I did that I would never hear the end of it, *so no, but please don't. I'm not going into your homes and telling people how much you suck and where else they could go. *
> 
> That being said I've said many times the code is under review, and we're having to move and change things to determine the issues.
> 
> We have a good lead on the recipes, but wiki is still broke and I'm having to find a developer for that alone as the one I contacted is to busy right now to help.





bum said:


> Really? We're supposed to pretend that the rest of the internet doesn't exist? Especially the bits of it that are relevant to the one thing we have in common?





Yob said:


> Discussion of other forums is not permitted? Didn't see that in the update / clarification of rulez..
> 
> We still have freedom of speech do we not? This may be a 'house' with a new landlord, but we are still the tenants yeah?
> 
> Is it ok to mention HBT but not other Australian ones? ... I'm confused.





Rowy said:


> Australians are funny about this sort of stuff............very funny about it in fact........I'm a supporter but no one will restrict me talking about what I want to. If it's lawful I will talk about it..........First time i've felt uncomfortable here and I count the million times I've been told to get rooted in that!


Guys all Austin has asked, is that you don't shitcan the place (AHB) and suggest moving to another forum. Is that not a fair ask?. Other forums have been always mentioned and I have never seen anyone banned for metioning another forum in general conversation. 
Many members are on multiple forums, as I am. If anyone chooses not to use AHB thats fine. Yes there are a couple of AHB members who now choose to use HBDU as their home forum and do not wish to participate on here, well thats there decision and why would admin or mods have a problem with that? 

I personally get quite annoyed when seeing AHB being shitcanned by it's own members who have gained loads of info and contacts through this site. Once again people are free to make their own decisions and have their own opinions. 
This forum is only as good as we make it as members. Yes there are a few techincal issues but they are being dealt with where possible and to be honest I have not seen so much admin work being conducted on this forum as it has since Austin took over. At least things are happening now, yes there has been a bit of greif but surely we are moving in the right direction.


----------



## slash22000 (7/8/13)

Honestly I'm pretty stunned by people's reaction to this whole change of ownership thing, I mean like any Australian I appreciate a good jab at the USA and its gun-totin' rednecks, but it seems like a bunch of AHB members are dead set seriously anti-American and genuinely object to them being involved in the forum at all.

I see AHB referenced on international brew forums all the time, chances are there are more non-Australians in our midst than people seem to think. h34r:


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (7/8/13)

I think its just people exercising their freedom of speech, nothing un Australian about that.
Imagine if you were not happy about the government and could not voice an opinion ?
Nev


----------



## bradsbrew (7/8/13)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> I think its just people exercising their freedom of speech, nothing un Australian about that.
> Imagine if you were not happy about the government and could not voice an opinion ?
> Nev


Yes people are all over the freedom of speech line whilst it works in their favor.

Note. Scenario, not my actual opinion, just a contextualized example.

Imagine if I posted on this forum naming and saying that a retailer has been anaustralian because they are selling cheap chinese imported brewing gear and that I name and go to another retailer because they have gear that wasn't made in china.

I would defend that as me expressing my opinion through freedom of speech. Others may see that as defamation. And we keep chasing our tails.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (7/8/13)

Defamation is a case for law, not opinion.
Freedom of speech is a right, be it in their favor or not.
There are pretty tight laws also governing this, as a Mod you should probably take a look at them so you better understand.
Nev


----------



## TasChris (7/8/13)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Defamation is a case for law, not opinion.
> Freedom of speech is a right, be it in their favor or not.
> There are pretty tight laws also governing this, as a Mod you should probably take a look at them so you better understand.
> Nev


Australia does not have freedom of speech and never has had!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (7/8/13)

TasChris said:


> Australia does not have freedom of speech and never has had!


The government doesn t agree.
As quoted by the Australian government :
All Australians are entitled to freedom of speech, association, assembly, religion, and movement.

Freedom of speech
Australians are free, within the bounds of the law, to say or write what we think privately or publicly, about the government, or about any topic. We do not censor the media and may criticise the government without fear of arrest. Free speech comes from facts, not rumours, and the intention must be constructive, not to do harm. There are laws to protect a person's good name and integrity against false information. There are laws against saying or writing things to incite hatred against others because of their culture, ethnicity or background. Freedom of speech is not an excuse to harm others.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (7/8/13)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> The government doesn t agree.
> As quoted by the Australian government :
> All Australians are entitled to freedom of speech, association, assembly, religion, and movement.
> Freedom of speech
> Australians are free, within the bounds of the law, to say or write what we think privately or publicly, about the government, or about any topic. We do not censor the media and may criticise the government without fear of arrest. Free speech comes from facts, not rumours, and the intention must be constructive, not to do harm. There are laws to protect a person's good name and integrity against false information. There are laws against saying or writing things to incite hatred against others because of their culture, ethnicity or background. Freedom of speech is not an excuse to harm others.


Sorry I notice it said Australians not Tasmanian s :lol:


----------



## slash22000 (7/8/13)

Australia has no law whatsoever protecting free speech, unless you're a politician.



> Australia does not have explicit freedom of speech in any constitutional or statutory declaration of rights, with the exception of political speech which is protected from criminal prosecution at common law per _Australian Capital Television Pty Ltd v Commonwealth_.


People assume we have a right to freedom of speech since we're (technically) a democracy, but it is not the case.


----------



## TasChris (7/8/13)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> The government doesn t agree.
> As quoted by the Australian government :
> All Australians are entitled to freedom of speech, association, assembly, religion, and movement.
> Freedom of speech
> Australians are free, within the bounds of the law, to say or write what we think privately or publicly, about the government, or about any topic. We do not censor the media and may criticise the government without fear of arrest. Free speech comes from facts, not rumours, and the intention must be constructive, not to do harm. There are laws to protect a person's good name and integrity against false information. There are laws against saying or writing things to incite hatred against others because of their culture, ethnicity or background. Freedom of speech is not an excuse to harm others.


Hmmm above says that we are entitled to free speech not that it is enshrined in law or that we actually have it.

Last sentence to paraphrase
We are free to say, write, think what ever we want, except, except, except...

We do not have freedom of speech we have partial freedom of speech.
Cheers
Chris


----------



## Airgead (7/8/13)

*sigh*

Freedom of speech or not, its basic politeness. If I invite you round to my place, you are perfectly free to go on at length about how much my beer sucks, how ugly my kids are, how much better the place would look without my ugly furniture in it and how much you prefer going to other people's houses.

I am also perfectly free to ask you to leave and to never invite you around again because you are a rude prick.

Same applies here. Yes there are issues here. Always will be. Yes we are free to point them out. Preferably in a way that is helpful and leads to getting them fixed (like gently pointing out that my beer tastes like balls and suggesting that sanitation might be helpful). But to bang on at length about how much this place sucks and how much better things are elsewhere then you aren't being helpful. You are being a rude prick.

Lets talk about beer instead. beer is good. Or cider. or mead. Whatever. I'm easy. More talk about beer and less about crap and you know, the place might not suck so much.

I brewed my octoberfect on the weekend. When that's done I'm brewing a German lager. Then maybe a Kolch. Cider is conditioning now. Batches of mead are in various stages of doneness. Life is good.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## DU99 (7/8/13)

That's why can vote for who we want not have a gun pointed at you and told how to vote...rigged elections..

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887323514404578647732249178720.html
and on a forum i mod on we have friend's of section,we don't discriminate.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (7/8/13)

Yes people dont like being told how to think be it by a government or some forum representive.
I am happy with how each one likes to interpreter the situation.


----------



## TasChris (7/8/13)

Airgead said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Freedom of speech or not, its basic politeness. If I invite you round to my place, you are perfectly free to go on at length about how much my beer sucks, how ugly my kids are, how much better the place would look without my ugly furniture in it and how much you prefer going to other people's houses.
> 
> ...


Agreed, all about manners not supposed "rights"


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (7/8/13)

TasChris said:


> Agreed, all about manners not supposed "rights"


I dont see any rules about manners ?
Maybe this is just your opinion or "right" to express one ?
Nev


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (7/8/13)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Free speech comes from facts, not rumours, and the intention must be constructive, not to do harm.


Seems to be that you've inadvertently answered your own unasked question.

Seems to be too much rumours, too much harmful, unnecessary stuff going on from a vocal minority.

We're here to talk beer. If you don't want to talk beer here, go somewhere else.

If you don't like the site, no-one's asking you to stay. If you don't want to sponsor, don't bag out those that do - it's a business transaction.

I generally find that the more a person carries on about their rights, the more xenophobic their behaviour in real life.

Let's get back to talking about beer, peoples.


----------



## Yob (7/8/13)

Notice anything in the first few seconds?

 :lol:


----------



## Florian (7/8/13)

00:08


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (7/8/13)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> I generally find that the more a person carries on about their rights, the more xenophobic their behaviour in real life.


One should read ones own posts.
And who gave you the "right" to judge other people ?
Nev


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (7/8/13)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> One should read ones own posts.
> And who gave you the "right" to judge other people ?
> Nev


Meh.


----------



## punkin (7/8/13)

Whether we have freedom of speech or not, nobody has the right to harrass another because of their race, religion, ethnic background etc. And that's what the vocal minority are doing here.
It's illegal and highly enforced and it's downright ******* rude.

Any hint of homo phobia and the whole forum is up in arms, but want to constantly put shit on someone (and not in a joking kiwi/aussie way either) because of their cultural background and people seem to think there are no limits.

Stop mentioning the guys country of origin in every whinge you guys have and you may be taken more seriously. It's deplorable.

Pick the issues, not the man.

edit. I want to say too, that the whole racism thing is driving me away from this forum. Some might cheer and say that's a good thing, but i'd like the mods and management to think about whether i am the only one.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (7/8/13)

punkin said:


> Whether we have freedom of speech or not, nobody has the right to harrass another because of their race, religion, ethnic background etc. And that's what the vocal minority are doing here.


Totally agree, but what I see happening here is some are willing to throw out the baby ( fundamental rights of others) with the bath water.
This is a general statement not @punkin. Your freedom was not given to you but allowed by the loss of others. Many gave a lot for you to have this freedom, so respect it.


----------



## dago001 (7/8/13)

I don't think there is a mass exodus over to the other forum. Recently, members from that forum received an email stating that unless there was more traffic, it would close down. I started posting on there more often to try to help keep it active. The other forum is not overly interested in this forum. They are both beer forums and should be treated as such.
Whilst I have my own issues with this site, it isnt the moderation of the forum. I am on other forums that are more restrictive than this one. I personally dont see the need to post confrontational material, being fully aware that it is going to attract the moderating persons.
In my opinion, this is a beer forum, where I come to talk beer, buy stuff and show off my appalling taste in music. I am not in the least concerned about freedom of speech on the internet on a beer forum.
I still don't know what happened to the site sponsors though, and probably don't really care.
Cheers
LagerBomb

Edited for the dodgy "a" button on my keyboard


----------

